# Advice please - 722 or 722k for my upgrade



## 5LongYears (Apr 6, 2010)

Forgive me if this topic has been discussed before as I could not find it.
I have had a 622 for at least 4 years and I want to upgrade now.
My question is what receiver should I get; the 722 or 722k.
I saw a picture of the back panel of the 722 and it had an OTA connection where the 722k did not. I watch all my locals OTA and that is important to me. I did hear that a module could be installed for OTA on the 722k but I don't know if I feel comfortable having to alter a brand new receiver.
Are there any other differences (or reliability issues) between the two that I should consider?
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The 722 does come with one OTA connection as you noted.

But the 722k has an optional (about $35) 2-tuner OTA module. With it you can record 2 SAT events + 2 OTA events while watching a recorded event. Quite handy especially if you use the OTA as you indicate. If I were in your shoes, I'd run not walk to get the 722k.

Note also that the 722k comes with a universal remote that is also a learning remote. That can also be handy. The remote can also store your scheduling so that if you have to change out the 722k for some reason, you can have all your recording events set up automagically.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The OTA module does not require any modification to the 722k. It is a factory plug-in option. If _I_ were in your shoes, I'd probably get blisters.


----------



## 5LongYears (Apr 6, 2010)

Loyd, I did not know that the 722k OTA module was a 2 tuner. With that info alone I scheduled an appointment to replace my 622 with a 722k. Thank you!
To BobaBird: I remember you. Years ago when DBSTalk first started up I was known as STXJim. For some reason I had to re-register. It was cool to have an old timer as yourself respond to my question. At that time I lived on St Croix, USVI and now live in Ft Myers, FL. I think I remember that you lived in Georgia. If I'm wrong... sorry. Anyway thanks for your response.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I am in the same boat here. I have had a 622 for a while now and had been waiting for the 922, but now that I realize there is no TV2 output I am considering a 722 or 722k. It sounds like the 722k is the better of the two.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> I am in the same boat here. I have had a 622 for a while now and had been waiting for the 922, but now that I realize there is no TV2 output I am considering a 722 or 722k. It sounds like the 722k is the better of the two.


I upgraded one of my 622s to a 722k with OTA module about six months ago. No cost at all.

I upgraded for the ability to record four events simultaneously - two Sat and two OTA. Also, the ability to save my timer schedule on the remote seemed important to me as I assumed that the 722k would eventually need to be replaced - it has not so far.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

When I was thinking of upgrading to a 722K from a 622 a few weeks ago I was told by more than one CSR and a supervisor that the 622, 722, 722K are considered the same family and there is only one way to guarantee you get a 722K. Purchase it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

olguy said:


> When I was thinking of upgrading to a 722K from a 622 a few weeks ago I was told by more than one CSR and a supervisor that the 622, 722, 722K are considered the same family and there is only one way to guarantee you get a 722K. Purchase it.


This is not DIRECTV. If you want a ViP722K, you'll get a ViP722K.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I was told the same thing as *olguy*. The CSR said she could put a notation on the order but no guarantee a 722k would arrive.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> I was told the same thing as *olguy*. The CSR said she could put a notation on the order but no guarantee a 722k would arrive.


Tell the rep to send out the replacement *with* the two tuner OTA module. See which one you get. 

When I got mine, and others have reported similar experiences, there was absolutely no difficulty for the rep to specify the 722k. It may be a problem specifying which model if you need a *replacement* receiver for an existing defective unit.

I was *upgrading* and got it done for free *with* the OTA module in the shipping box.

It does not make sense (to me) that they can include a two tuner OTA module in the shipping box and not be able to make sure the included receiver is a 722*k*.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> It does not make sense (to me) that they can include a two tuner OTA module in the shipping box and not be able to make sure the iuncluded receiver is a 722*k*.


Good point. I'll try that.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

harsh said:


> This is not DIRECTV. If you want a ViP722K, you'll get a ViP722K.


And you know this how? Have you actually done it in the last 2 or 3 months? If so please tell us how to get past a CSR and their supervisor. Not that I want to do it anymore.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I was *upgrading* and got it done for free *with* the OTA module in the shipping box.
> 
> It does not make sense (to me) that they can include a two tuner OTA module in the shipping box and not be able to make sure the included receiver is a 722*k*.


I said specifically I wanted to upgrade. I said I wanted the OTA dual tuner. I was told even though the consumer sees a difference in the 722K and the 622/722 that Dish now considers them all the same for install and upgrade. I was told this started a couple of months before I called. When I said I could not understand because the units were physically different the supervisor just said "I'm sorry, they are the same for all intents and purposes." To which I replied not hardly. The 722K has a dual OTA tuner that is a separate device that must be purchased. If I upgraded from a 625 to this "family" and you sent a 722K would I have to purchase the OTA tuner? I was told I would. The powers that be have decided to lump them together folks. My thought is this is a move to push people upgrading to a HD DVR to the vaunted 922 which ain't doing everything they said it would in the beginning.

And since I have decided I want true MRV with out sling boxes and dongles and such I know where I can get it. Coming to my hometown soon


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish sees the 722 and the 722k as "equal" and installers can substitute one for the other at their discretion. While 722ks are usually in stock, sometimes they aren't, which means that everyone will get regular 722s (remans) for a while. If that's all you've got, then there's no way you can give someone a 722k. So, yes, in this way, it IS like DirecTV.

If you are buying a receiver outright from retail, THEN you can guarantee which model you'll get. If you lease, there's no guarantee.

Here are the current subsitutions:

301/311/381

522/625

411/211/211k

222/222k

622/722/722k (though 622s haven't been available to DNS for over 6 months)

So, if you order a Solo SD receiver, you could get a 301, 311, or 381. If you order an HD-Duo-DVR, you could get a 722 or 722k. You don't get a choice; you get what's on the tech's truck that day.


----------



## eurosteve (Mar 31, 2010)

When I called a few weeks ago to upgrade from the 625 to the 722k I was told the same thing by the CSR, that they could not guarantee what I would get in terms of 622, 722 or 722k - even though I insisted that I wanted a 722k. When the installer came last week he installed a 722k and indicated that they stopped installing 622's a while ago.


----------

